# Launch history ? is there a way to check



## adamjohn (Oct 19, 2016)

hi, just wondering is there a way to check how many times a car has been launched ? thanks.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Think you can do this with an ECUTek cable


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

There is a difference between a VDC-Off (unapproved 'launch') and an R-Mode start (approved and warranted 'launch').

I think ECUTek shows the first count but not the second.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

your local NHPC dealer can defo tell you....

IIRC, its only from the MY12 cars onwards that you could do launches, without voiding the warranty ??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MY11


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Was it?! I though Nissan did a mini recall lowering the launch RPM which stopped the the launches invalidating the warranty even on older cars?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

^ not heard of that one... 
I was told emphatically by my NHPC, launching on my MY10 (bought new at the time) would defo void the warranty...


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

5star said:


> There is a difference between a VDC-Off (unapproved 'launch') and an R-Mode start (approved and warranted 'launch').
> 
> I think ECUTek shows the first count but not the second.


What's the difference?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> ^ not heard of that one...
> I was told emphatically by my NHPC, launching on my MY10 (bought new at the time) would defo void the warranty...


When I bought my MY 2010 new I was told driving it would invalidate the warranty lol

Middlehurst gave my a 10 page document of what invalidates the warranty, still got it somewhere. They never mentioned it until the car was delivered....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

There is a launch counter you can access using the Ecutek cable. So yes the ECU does record launches.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> ^ not heard of that one...
> I was told emphatically by my NHPC, launching on my MY10 (bought new at the time) would defo void the warranty...


 changes to the LC from Nissan, so long as VDC is on the warranty stays in tact!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

as good news as that appears too be.. 
I Never launch my car, and never would... I just cannot see the point, its rapid from a standing start as it is... why risk the trans for a 1/10th of a second or so...?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

nah I'm the same, far too much mechanical sympathy........ I don't drive the car under 100mph as I want to keep the cold air flowing through to keep her cool LMFAO!!!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> nah I'm the same, far too much mechanical sympathy........ I don't drive the car under 100mph as I want to keep the cold air flowing through to keep her cool LMFAO!!!


I've seen you drive ... struggle to get above 20 mph in reality!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> I've seen you drive ... struggle to get above 20 mph in reality!


In my head I'm flying along  

https://youtu.be/XsJdAu9-q5w?t=24


----------

